# Leísmo en literatura?



## JTR

Hola

Estoy leyendo la novela Martin Rivas y me encuentro con un par de oraciones que me parecen son leísmos. ¿Me lo podrían confirmar, o negar?

_...ese presagio de amor desaparecía ante Rivas cuando éste quería dar*le *la forma de la realidad, pues tenía entonces que considerar la distancia que de Leonor *le* separaba._

Me parece que el primer *le *está bien (_quería dar la forma de realidad al amor=quería dar*le *la forma de realidad_; le=complemento indirecto). Pero el segundo es leísmo: _la distancia que separaba a Martin de Leonor=la distancia que *lo* separaba de Leonor=la distancia que de Leonor *lo* separaba_; lo=complemento directo).

_...buscó Leonor a Martin con la vista y no tardó en encontra*le*. _(..._y no tardó en encontrar a Martin con la vista=y no tardó en encontrar*lo*_; lo=complemento directo).

¿O quizás hay otra explicación para justificar el "le" an ambas oraciones, tomando en cuenta que es literatura?
Gracias de antemano

(sí, son dos preguntas, pero sobre el mismo tema: leísmo.)


----------



## flljob

El primer le es correcto. Los otros son leísmos tolerados, porque en Madrid así lo usan.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

"Darle la forma de la realidad" no es leísmo.
"la distancia que de Leonor le separa" es leísmo admitido.
"no tardó en encontrarle" también es leísmo admitido.

Al ser un leísmo admitido no es extraño que te lo encuentres en literatura, forma parte del estándar usado en España, aunque no en todas las regiones se use.

Algunos autores americanos de otros tiempos imitaron la manera de expresarse de España (más propiamente Castilla). Incluso Andrés Bello lo recomendaba.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Es como la pescadilla que se muerde la cola ( Perdón por el tópico)

El leísmo de persona se ha aceptado entre otras cosas porque forma parte del lenguaje culto o de la literatura en España. Reconocidos autores lo usan.
Y a su vez forma parte de la literatura y del lenguaje de personas educadas porque es aceptado.


----------



## ampurdan

Hubo un tiempo en que fue la norma para la RAE, supongo que porque en efecto la manera de hablar de la Corte tenía un peso muy importante tanto sobre esta institución, y además muchos de los grandes escritores del Siglo de Oro eran de la zona (aunque no todos eran sistemáticamente leístas). Luego, a mediados del siglo XIX, se impuso la tesis de que lo propio era reservar el "lo" para el complemento directo y el "le" para el complemento indirecto. Sin embargo, me imagino que fue necesario hacer componendas y admitir el leísmo de persona en determinados casos ya consolidados.


----------



## cristinaramos

En la frase: "Valen le toma de la mano" ¿es un leísmo o no?"


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

cristinaramos said:


> En la frase: "Valen le toma de la mano" ¿es un leísmo o no?"


 
Sí.
Si es a un hombre a quien toma, sin leísmo sería " Valen lo toma de la mano"


----------



## Poutourrou

Yo antes de aceptar un  leísmo, laísmo o loísmo, admitido o no, miro el lugar de edición y la biografía del autor.
Si el texto está editado en Madrid, donde usan los pronombres átonos como quien echa sal (donde cae, cae), salvo que el autor proceda de familia del centro de España, o haya residido allí mucho tiempo, entiendo que es gazapo editorial.
He vivido allí y he sufrido en propia carne los desmanes que perpetra hasta la gente más culta.
No puedo olvidar a mi suegra, lectora impenitente, melómana empedernida, asidua de cuanta exposición, conferencia o museo le venga a mano, frente a un plato con un bistec, tenedor y cuchillo en ristre, preguntándome, con todo el cariño y dulzura del mundo, junto a mi hijita de dos años: ¿"La" corto la carne?
Surrealista.
Y surrealista, también, que ni los hispanoamericanos, ni los españoles bilingües (catalanes, gallegos, vascos) cometamos estas tropelías


----------



## Birke

Poutourrou said:


> … los españoles bilingües (catalanes, gallegos, vascos) cometamos estas tropelías




Los españoles del sur, sin ser bilingües, tampoco las cometemos (o las cometíamos, porque la contaminación del leísmo es galopante).
En cuanto a los vascos, los que yo he conocido eran tan leístas, y hasta laístas, como los de Burgos.
Y los catalanes, nunca laístas pero sí frecuentemente leístas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Birke said:


> En cuanto a los vascos, los que yo he conocido eran tan leístas, y hasta laístas, como los de Burgos.
> Y los catalanes, nunca laístas pero sí frecuentemente leístas.



Estoy de acuerdo. Conozco a montones de catalanoparlantes nativos que son leístas, en mayor o menor grado. Yo creo que no lo soy en general, pero en algún caso me suena natural. En cuanto al País Vasco, toda mi exfamilia política son vascoparlantes nativos y _muy_ leístas en español.

Un saludo


----------



## ACQM

Buenas tardes, me llamo ACQM, soy catalana (castellanoparlante pero bilingüe) y soy leísta. Sólo uso el leísmo admitido, pero lo uso siempre. Seguramente porque mi familia materna es del centro de España o porque soy muy "fisna". ¿Para esto hay reuniones de apoyo?


----------



## Lurrezko

Te pongo en contacto con la Asociación de Víctimas del Leísmo de la comarca del Bages.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Prueba a ir ofrecida a la virgen que hay en Monserrat. Igual hay suerte. O al Santiago de Galicia, también da buenos resultados. De clínicas y grupos de terapia o apoyo para curar la patología lingüística llamada _leísmo_, nada sé. 
Cuando se adquiere en la infancia es imborrable y suele, en niveles de lengua iletrados, provocar metástesis con laísmo e incluso, en casos muy graves, con loísmo.


----------



## Agró

Hola ACQM, tranquila, no estás sola.
(Me ofrezco de padrino; barato, barato).


----------



## ACQM

Gracias por el apoyo. Lo de la virgen de Montserrat me pilla cerca, igual lo pruebo y si no hay una desviación del Camino de Santiago que pasa por aquí.

Lo peor es que, por ejemplo, "lo miro a la cara" me suena basto, como de barrio bajo.


----------



## Lurrezko

ACQM said:


> Lo peor es que, por ejemplo, "lo miro a la cara" me suena basto, como de barrio bajo.



Ah, entonces estás en un estadio muy avanzado. Recomiendo duchas de agua fría y terapia regresiva. No puedes seguir con esas tropelías, que eres persona de orden.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Ah, entonces estás en un estadio muy avanzado. Recomiendo duchas de agua fría y terapia regresiva.



Yo la recomiendo hipnosis.

Y escuchar "La, la, la" (Massiel) cada hora.

Y si no funciona, electroshock.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo de *darla descargas seguro que funciona.


----------



## ampurdan

Señores y señora, que no estamos en el foro cultural.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Detecta usted leísmo en su entorno bilingüe, don Ampurdan?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Ampurdan* _dixit_:





> Señores y señora(_s?_), que no estamos en el foro cultural.​


Sólo ejemplificábamos la teoría subyacente a la patología lingüística leísta y sus consecuencias metastáticas de laísmo y loísmo.


----------



## cbrena

¿Catalanes leístas? Se me saltan las lágrimas de la emoción. Uno de los más interesantes de los miles de hilos sobre el leísmo.


----------



## ACQM

cbrena said:


> ¿Catalanes leístas? Se me saltan las lágrimas de la emoción. Uno de los más interesantes de los miles de hilos sobre el leísmo.



A pesar de los pesares, no creo que exista el "español de Cataluña", piensa que además del catalán y del español madrileño que nos bombardea por la tele (¿hay alguien que hable peor que Ana Rosa Quintana? ¿qué es eso de "ayer he ido a Sevilla"?), cada castellanoparlante en Cataluña,  tiene unas o más de unas, raíces en otro rincón de la península y eso influye y mucho. Bueno, excepto los pijos de Sarrià y Pedralbes que adoptaron el catellano para agradar al régimen.

Lo que sí existe es algo así como la forma en la que los catalanoparlantes hablan castellano, pero ese no es mi caso.


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> ¿Catalanes leístas? Se me saltan las lágrimas de la emoción. Uno de los más interesantes de los miles de hilos sobre el leísmo.



Todo se desmorona alrededor.


----------



## cbrena

Sí, nos estamos quedando sin referentes. 

(Lástima que no sea un hilo del Café, como ya avisó Ampurdán).


----------



## Namarne

ACQM said:


> Buenas tardes, me llamo ACQM, soy catalana (castellanoparlante pero bilingüe) y soy leísta. Sólo uso el leísmo admitido, pero lo uso siempre. Seguramente porque mi familia materna es del centro de España o porque soy muy "fisna". ¿Para esto hay reuniones de apoyo?


Pobrecilla, y nadie le dice la verdad y siguen recomendándole cosa tras cosa. Yo lo he probado todo, créeme, no hay solución. Cuanto antes aceptes ser un perro verde, mejor. Yo he conseguido vivir aceptablemente feliz. Sin ambiciones, pero feliz. 
Un abrazo fraternal.


----------



## juandiego

Poutourrou said:


> Yo antes de aceptar un  leísmo, laísmo o loísmo, admitido o no, miro el lugar de edición y la biografía del autor.
> Si el texto está editado en Madrid, donde usan los pronombres átonos como quien echa sal (donde cae, cae), salvo que el autor proceda de familia del centro de España, o haya residido allí mucho tiempo, entiendo que es gazapo editorial.
> He vivido allí y he sufrido en propia carne los desmanes que perpetra hasta la gente más culta.
> No puedo olvidar a mi suegra, lectora impenitente, melómana empedernida, asidua de cuanta exposición, conferencia o museo le venga a mano, frente a un plato con un bistec, tenedor y cuchillo en ristre, preguntándome, con todo el cariño y dulzura del mundo, junto a mi hijita de dos años: ¿"La" corto la carne?
> Surrealista.
> Y surrealista, también, que ni los hispanoamericanos, ni los españoles bilingües (catalanes, gallegos, vascos) cometamos estas tropelías


Hola Poutourrou.

   Yo también tengo familia por parte de madre en la zona (un pueblo de Ávila) y efectivamente por allí son leístas-laístas-loístas. Habida cuenta de que probablemente la mitad de los sustantivos deben de ser femeninos, resulta muy notorio lo del pronombre "la" ya que lo aplican a todo lo femenino, persona o cosa, independientemente de que sea objeto directo o indirecto, por lo que se oye mucho más de lo que uno está acostumbrado.

  Ahora bien, en mi opinión es bastante injusto calificar este fenómeno que se da en la zona como desmanes o tropelías de hasta la gente más culta. Cito el DPD:
_El leísmo, al igual que otros fenómenos paralelos relacionados con el uso antietimológico de los pronombres átonos de tercera persona (laísmo y loísmo), surge en Castilla durante la Edad Media. Todos estos fenómenos parecen deberse al nacimiento, en época temprana de la evolución del castellano, de una tendencia que, a diferencia de lo que ocurría en latín, en lugar de distinguir funciones gramaticales a través de las distintas formas pronominales —le(s) para el complemento indirecto y lo(s), la(s) para el complemento directo—, tiende a diferenciar entre masculino y femenino, por un lado, y entre persona y cosa por otro; también influye en muchos casos la condición de contable o no contable del referente. Muy a grandes rasgos, la distribución, en este nuevo sistema, sería la siguiente: le(s) para el masculino de persona; lo(s) para el masculino de cosa, y la(s) para el femenino de persona y de cosa. El leísmo se documenta desde los primeros textos medievales castellanos. No obstante, en el siglo XIII, época de la reconquista de casi toda Andalucía, este fenómeno no se hallaba lo suficientemente extendido como para instalarse en la norma andaluza y, por consiguiente, tampoco caló en el español atlántico (Canarias e Hispanoamérica). Así pues, y en líneas muy generales, suelen distinguirse dos zonas: una marcadamente leísta, que abarca el área central y noroccidental de Castilla —junto con focos aislados en ciertos países hispanoamericanos— y otra no leísta, que abarca la mayor parte del mundo hispánico_.​
   Como ves, se trata de un fenómeno con una tradición histórica mucho mayor que otras cosas admitidas posteriormente y además procedente precisamente de la cuna del lenguaje castellano. En cierto modo, bien nos podrían decir ellos que somos nosotros los que no los utilizamos bien y que no nos hemos enterado de que la función sintáctica del pronombre dejó de tener la relevancia que le otorgamos desde hace ya siete u ocho siglos .


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues a lo sumo, será un arcaísmo conservado como vulgarismo o ruralismo, tal como _haiga_, _ansí_ _agina, jumo, juír_ y otras bellas palabras que no han pasado, y con razón, a un nivel depurado de lengua. No veo que lo del leísmo haya de ser diferentes. También estos otros arcaísmos los usan los clásicos y millones de personas de variedades rurales del español y no por eso los consagra la RAE. Esto del leísmo es puro ombliguismo madrileño y castellano. Y punto.


----------



## Julvenzor

Cabe añadir que, si bien son _"respetables"_ los vulgarismos de cada autor, cuando se tratan de traducciones de libros extranjeros o científicos se me viene el mundo encima, me hacen agonizar. Harto estoy de no encontrar ciencia que no te hable de "le", hasta en revistas que te cuentan la vida de pobres animalillos. Lo siento, tengo que decirlo: ¡que le corten las manos al querido/a los queridos leísta(s) gracias a los cuales sufro pesadillas cada vez que intento estudiarme un _puto_ libro. Recientemente, he optado por abstraer yo mismo la información de dichos documentos y transcribirla para mí en buen español (he corregido leísmos, anglicismos, errores de concordancia abrumadores [_**los* áreas_], confusiones de géneros _[**el* autoestima_], y, en definitiva, todas las meteduras propias del campo empírico habidas y por haber [*estad*í*o, perifer*í*a...])

¡Saludos!


----------



## KirkandRafer

Yo nunca he entendido a qué viene el contumaz desprecio de gran parte de los no leístas por el leísmo. A mí no me parece más que un rasgo dialectal de los dialectos de la meseta central; no me resulta especialmente lastimoso el oírlo, aunque sí que me escama un tanto que poco a poco vaya ganando terreno y practicantes por aquí. Más que nada, porque a veces me siento un extraño en mi propia tierra.


----------



## juandiego

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues a lo sumo, será un arcaísmo conservado como vulgarismo o ruralismo, tal como _haiga_, _ansí_ _agina, jumo, juír_ y otras bellas palabras que no han pasado, y con razón, a un nivel depurado de lengua. No veo que lo del leísmo haya de ser diferentes. También estos otros arcaísmos los usan los clásicos y millones de personas de variedades rurales del español y no por eso los consagra la RAE. Esto del leísmo es puro ombliguismo madrileño y castellano. Y punto.


Hola Xiao.

 No creo que esto sea así y que la propia RAE (en Madrid, probablemente con mayoría de miembros madrileños, auténticos o de adopción) no los consagre (laísmo, loísmo y leísmo), salvo excepciones más extendidas de ciertos casos de leísmo, me parece una prueba clara de ello. Si acaso, la RAE ha dejado fuera de juego a madrileños y castellanos y son ellos los que se ven expuestos a la crítica por el uso que han hecho toda la vida de estos pronombres y, en cierto modo, son forzados a cambiar su sistema para adecuarlo al criterio considerado correcto.

La gente que conozco de por la zona que los utiliza, más o menos letrados/iletrados, los emplean con naturalidad; como decías antes, así lo aprendieron de niños en su entorno y difícilmente se lo pueden quitar de encima. No creo que los utilicen como una forma consciente de oponerse al criterio mayoritario, ni mucho menos. Es simplemente lo que les sale.

Desde luego, no conozco la incidencia y evolución histórica de uno y otro sistema en al zona en cuestión, pero me da la impresión de que el sistema _castellano_ de pronombres de tercera persona ha debido de ser bastante sólido porque subsiste hasta hoy incluso en estratos socioculturales que no se pueden considerar como iletrados en absoluto.

Guste el sistema _castellano_ de pronombres de tercera persona o no, habrá que reconocerle ciertas virtudes. La elección en base al genero y a la diferenciación entre persona y cosa es mucho más sencilla para los hablantes, quienes difícilmente están interesados y saben bien identificar función sintáctica. Se podría considerar un sistema más evolucionado por quedar más alejado del de su lengua madre, el latín, y además, en cierto modo coherente con la línea general de evolución desde ésta que abandona el criterio de identificación sintáctica para la construcción del nombre.

En concreto en cuanto al leísmo; vuelvo a citar la parte final del anterior párrafo del DPD:_Así pues, y en líneas muy generales, suelen distinguirse dos zonas: una marcadamente leísta, que abarca el área central y noroccidental de Castilla —junto con focos aislados en ciertos países hispanoamericanos— y otra no leísta, que abarca la mayor parte del mundo hispánico.
_​O sea, se da fundamentalmente justo en la zona donde se puede considerar que nació y evolucionó inicialmente el castellano, y desde prácticamente su origen hasta ahora.

Un saludo.


----------



## Poutourrou

No era mi intención levantar ampollas.

En el “Diccionario de DUDAS y dificultades de la lengua española” de Manuel Seco, 10ª edición, 8ª reimpresión, Espasa-Calpe, Madrid, 2005, pág. 179. refiriéndose al _leísmo_ dice:

«Según los recuentos llevados a cabo por Fernández Ramírez (§ 105), (.../...) 
Observa Fernández Ramírez que las cifras de empleo máximo de _le_ se encuentran en autores castellanos (.../...), mientras que el empleo máximo de lo aparece en autores andaluces (.../...) o de otros territorios no _leístas_ o cuya lengua regional no conoce la forma _le_ para acusativo(.../...); pero aun los que proceden de estas regiones se atienen muy a menudo al uso de los castellanos (por ejemplo Pardo Bazán, Galdós, Valle Inclán, Pérez de Ayala).»

Como ex- técnico de artes gráficas me llamó poderosamente la atención  lo que viene después del _pero_. ¿Dónde se hicieron las primeras ediciones? me pregunté, pues por experiencia me consta que son las únicas que se basan en los originales. Como era de esperar la inmensa mayoría se editó en Madrid. Entonces, ¿quién es el _leísta_? el autor o los anónimos tipógrafos, linotipistas, correctores, etc... que también intervienen.

Posteriormente he constatado, si bien no sistemáticamente, menor presencia de _leísmos_ en las ediciones periféricas (americanas o no). 

Personalmente, como hija de criollos, el uso incorrecto de los pronombres átonos ralentiza mi comprensión lectora y por lo tanto me resulta, francamente molesto.

No he pretendido insultar a nadie. Ni el vasco, ni el gallego, ni el catalán conocen la forma _le_ para el acusativo, por lo tanto los españoles bilingües jugamos con ventaja. Gente sin formación, desgraciadamente, hay en todas partes y creía haber dejado claro que no me refería a ellos. En todo caso hablo de falta de profesionalidad, comprensible, en un entorno terriblemente adverso. Si me hubiera quedado a vivir en Madrid, seguro que hoy sería _leísta_, _laísta_ y _loísta_.


----------



## Poutourrou

ACQM said:


> Buenas tardes, me llamo ACQM, soy catalana (castellanoparlante pero bilingüe) y soy leísta. Sólo uso el leísmo admitido, pero lo uso siempre. Seguramente porque mi familia materna es del centro de España o porque soy muy "fisna". ¿Para esto hay reuniones de apoyo?



Hay un juego que se hace a los niñitos que les enseña de manera simpática el uso de estos pronombres. Es el siguiente:

El bebé está descalzo, al menos de un pie.
Cogiéndole el meñique se dice:
“Este compró un huevo”
Siguiendo con el anular:
“Este _lo_ cascó”
Ahora el corazón:
“Este _le_ echó la sal”
Tomando el índice:
“Este _lo_ frió”
Y acabando con el pulgar:
“Y este pícaro gordo, ¡todo, todo se _lo_ comió!”
Entonces se hace amago de comerle el dedito gordo al bebé, mordiéndole suavemente. Y se ríe mucho.


----------



## Birke

Creo que no hay razón para que te preocupes, lo de ayer tarde no fueron ampollas levantándose …es que era viernes por la tarde y el ambiente era relajadito, de cafetito para celebrar el fin de la semana laboral.

Con lo del error del copista y la corrección o no de los pronombres, me has hecho recordar una cosa: En mi edición impresa de aquel romance de García Lorca que empieza diciendo "yo me la llevé al río", se lee más adelante "*la *regalé un costurero". Siempre me chocó ese laísmo en un autor granadino, pero lo atribuí entonces tal vez a un deseo expresivo, caracterizador tal vez de quien habla en el romance.
Luego, en un baúl encontré una copia de ese romance que mi padre había hecho, para aprendérselo, al oírlo de viva voz en los corros de segadores de Aragón (mi padre no era folklorista, era segador) allá por el año 49 o 50. En la copia de mi padre el verso es _*le* regalé un costurero. _Estando García Lorca entre los odiados del _Régimen_,_ e_s de suponer que en esos años no serían precisamente muchos los ejemplares impresos que circularan libremente, de modo que el pueblo empezaba a ensayar el modificar, haciendo suya, la obra de otro, puliéndola de los errores en cada paso de esa transmisión oral. Así lo había interpretado yo hasta ahora.

A partir de hoy, al leer tu aporte, tendré que considerar la posibilidad de que no fuera García Lorca sino el de la imprenta el culpable de aquel laísmo, y que los segadores de Aragón sólo habían devuelto los pronombres a su lugar. De un modo u otro, hicieron bien los segadores.

Pues esto sería otro ejemplo de laísmo o leísmo en literatura, y con eso estamos otra vez centraditos en el tema del hilo, ¿no ven, señores moderadores?


----------



## germanbz

Yo por aquí, Valencia y Castellón, que es lo que conozco, reconozco ser principalmente leista de *le *por lo, aunque de pronóstico reservado. Por ejemplo del ejemplo "lo miro a la cara" también si lo oigo, me suena como un pequeño bache, acostumbrado a oírlo y decirlo siempre con "*le*" pero no descarto el utilizar en alguna ocasion o expresión ese "lo" correctamente, aunque sinceramente las menos de las veces. Pero dicho esto, hay que especificar que esta zona aun siendo "leista" lo que no es en absoluto es "laísta". Ese "¿*la corto la carne?*" es muy representativo; si yo oigo a alguien diciendo esa frase normalmente veo como se le enciende un neón imaginario encima de su cabeza con la palabra MADRID. Y es curioso, porque teniendo el laísmo más extensión que Madrid, por aquí se relaciona casi biunívocamente con Madrid. Y lo curioso también es que así como cuando oyes a alguien de Madrid usar esos "laes" suena propio de ellos como sonaría en un andaluz su propio acento, si se escucha a alguien nativo del lugar usando ese mismo "laísmo" suena fatal, entonces sí chirría al oído.


----------



## Julvenzor

En el habla andaluza occidental, sí hay una especie de _laísmo aparente_. Por ejemplo:

¿Qué te ha dicho? _Se convierte en_ ==> ¿Qué ta dicho?
¿Qué te han dicho? _Se convierte en_ ==> ¿Qué tan dicho?

¿Qué le ha dicho (a usted/él/ella)? _Se convierte en_ ==> ¿Qué *la* dicho?
¿Qué le han dicho (a usted/él/ella)? _Se convierte en_ ==> ¿Qué lan dicho?

¡Saludos!


----------



## merquiades

Tampoco entiendo el desprecio que tenéis algunos por el leísmo.  La lengua española está muy extendida por el mundo y cada cual tiene su dialecto.  Creo que es una riqueza que un idioma como el castellano tenga tantas variedades, y es su fuerza.  Yo suelo enseñar a mis estudiantes tanto el "lo" como el "le", explicándoles dónde y cuándo se usan, y les dejo escoger libremente el estilo que más les guste.

Me encanta el latín, tanto el clásico como el vulgar, y espero que un día pueda llegar a manejarlo a la perfección, cuando tenga más tiempo libre para estudiarlo.  Pero ya hace tiempo que el español ha dejado de ser latín. No tengo nada en contra del purismo si uno quiere pero el español ya tiene su propia personalidad. Es por eso que existe.  400 millones de personas lo usan a diario para expresar sus opiniones y sus necesidades, y siempre a su manera.  No se puede calcar formas y usos latinos.  Pero supongamos que sí queremos mantener (o restituir) el sistema de casos latinos:  Cuando decimos "Veo a mi padre", "Le doy el libro a mi padre" ya confundimos el acusativo (CD) y el dativo (CI) al decir "a mi padre" en cada contexto (CD y CI).  Sería mejor que dijésemos "Veo mi padre" tal como decimos "Veo el tenedor" pero no es así en castellano. Los hablantes han optado por crear una distinción entre los seres humanos y las cosas. El leísmo sólo extiende este uso a los pronombres:  Le veo (a mi padre), lo veo (el tenedor).  También si analizamos algunos ejemplos con pronombres de primera y segunda persona: "te veo (CD)", "te doy el libro (CI)"... "me escribes una carta (CI)", "me quieres mucho, ¿verdad? (CD)" se nota que tampoco existe una diferencia entre (CD y CI) en primera o segunda persona.  La distinción "le vs lo" (3a persona) es el único vestigio que queda del sistema del acusativo/ dativo y esta distinción sólo existe en el caso de los pronombres "le-lo".  Os guste o no el leísmo, hay que admitir que existe cierta lógica:  me, te, le, nos, os, les (para personas),  lo, la, los, las (objetos), lo (noción abstracta).  Si un día el RAE acepta el laísmo lo veo muy coherente también.  Habremos eliminado por completa la oposición acusativo/dativo pero, en cambio, estableceremos otro sistema nuevo en el que se privilegie la distinción de género y la distinción entre ser humano/ objeto.  

No propongo que todos los hispanoparlantes del mundo entero adopten este sistema.  Sería absurdo y estúpido.  Habéis dicho que el leísmo se está imponiendo en España, incluso en regiones que habían mantenido la distinción le-lo hasta tiempos recientes.  Lo veo muy mal.  Es por la influencia nefasta de los medios de comunicación.  Se trata de la imposición de cierto tipo pronunciación, gramática y vocabulario, expresiones.  Entiendo que os suene mal el leísmo.  Pues, tenéis otro sistema y el "le" os es ajeno.  Perfecto, qué defendáis lo vuestro.  Pero también tenéis que saber que en regiones que usan el leísmo desde hace siglos, el "lo" de "lo miro, lo veo, lo admiro y lo amo" suena fracamente mal.  Merecen también un poco de respeto, un mínimo. En fin, no van a cambiar.  Para ellos les es natural el leísmo, muy lógico, y además oficialmente correcto en muchos casos.


----------



## Julvenzor

merquiades said:


> No propongo que todos los hispanoparlantes del mundo entero adopten este sistema.  Sería absurdo y estúpido.  Habéis dicho que el leísmo se está imponiendo en España, incluso en regiones que habían mantenido la distinción le-lo hasta tiempos recientes.  Lo veo muy mal.  Es por la influencia nefasta de los medios de comunicación.  Se trata de la imposición de cierto tipo pronunciación, gramática y vocabulario, expresiones.  Entiendo que os suene mal el leísmo.  Pues, tenéis otro sistema y el "le" os es ajeno.  Perfecto, qué defendáis lo vuestro.  Pero también tenéis que saber que en regiones que usan el leísmo desde hace siglos, el "lo" de "lo miro, lo veo, lo admiro y lo amo" suena fracamente mal.  Merecen también un poco de respeto, un mínimo. En fin, no van a cambiar.  Para ellos les es natural el leísmo, muy lógico, y además oficialmente correcto en muchos casos.




Cito su último párrafo porque coincido totalmente. Quiero expresar que, si *odio* no es porque la gente lo emplee aquí o allá, sino por el *favoritismo*, es decir, como es el habla de la capital (uno de los focos), ya se tiene que convertir por fuerza en el habla de toda España, cosa que se consigue haciendo que todos los medios de comunicación "nacionales" provengan de Madrid, que el doblaje de películas provenga de Madrid y que incluso traducciones extranjeras provegan de Madrid. Y ya no sólo se trata del habla de Madrid y allegados, sino que nos inculcan lo suyo como lo estándar, y si no te gusta, te callas. Yo tengo un fuerte accento y uso andaluz occidental, *mas yo no podría utilizar mis vulgarismos ni mis despronunciaciones en una obra literaria sin que me tacharan de ignorante (y ya no hablemos de traducciones nacionales e internacionales)*, y ni mucho menos podría exigir un reconocimiento en el diccionario, tal como: "Se permite porque lo han usado escritores de prestigio".

¿Qué pasa? El leísmo sí, y mi pobre "¿Qué tan dicho?" no. ¿Por qué? Lo mío/nuestro es de acortación/simplificación, lo suyo es una *destrucción gramatical*. Cuando yo escribo en español, me resulta tristemente ajeno.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Peterdg

Ya he dado mi opinión aquí; no voy a repetirlo pero estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijeron merquiades y juandiego al respecto.


----------



## merquiades

Julvenzor said:


> Cito su último párrafo porque coincido totalmente. Quiero expresar que, si *odio* no es porque la gente lo emplee aquí o allá, sino por el *favoritismo*, es decir, como es el habla de la capital (uno de los focos), ya se tiene que convertir por fuerza en el habla de toda España, cosa que se consigue haciendo que todos los medios de comunicación "nacionales" provengan de Madrid, que el doblaje de películas provenga de Madrid y que incluso traducciones extranjeras provegan de Madrid. Y ya no sólo se trata del habla de Madrid y allegados, sino que nos inculcan lo suyo como lo estándar, y si no te gusta, te callas. Yo tengo un fuerte accento y uso andaluz occidental, *mas yo no podría utilizar mis vulgarismos ni mis despronunciaciones en una obra literaria sin que me tacharan de ignorante (y ya no hablemos de traducciones nacionales e internacionales)*, y ni mucho menos podría exigir un reconocimiento en el diccionario, tal como: "Se permite porque lo han usado escritores de prestigio".
> 
> ¿Qué pasa? El leísmo sí, y mi pobre "¿Qué tan dicho?" no. ¿Por qué? Lo mío/nuestro es de acortación/simplificación, lo suyo es una *destrucción gramatical*. Cuando yo escribo en español, me resulta tristemente ajeno.
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Sí, ya veo lo que quieres decir.  Estaba viendo una serie en TV1 y la única que tenía acento andaluz era la criada que era algo graciosa pero ignorante.  Po' sí, no me diga', no lo zahía, ay señá.  
¿Estás insinuando que te obligan a ser leísta? Una cosa es que lo oigas en los medios y te moleste.  Es tu derecho y el suyo también.  Pero si te dicen que tienes que imitarlo, es otro cantar.  ¿Qué dicen en canal sur?
Yo preferiría leerte tal como te sale naturalmente. Andalucía tiene una cultura que atrae y es importante que la veamos reflejada en la literatura contemporánea, incluído su lenguaje que también nos interesa.  No serías el primero que escribe fonéticamente ¿Qué tan disho?  A veces se ve en teatro y en los diálogos de una novela. Que los editores corrigieran a García Lorca es otro asunto y otra época.  Les mandabas un manuscrito y podían hacer lo que querían. Afortunadamente ahora hay más opciones...más editores, más público, más interacción y el mundo está a tu alcance.  Además tengo entendido que el regionalismo tiene tendencia al alza en este momento.


----------



## Julvenzor

merquiades said:


> Sí, ya veo lo que quieres decir.  Estaba viendo una serie en TV1 y la única que tenía acento andaluz era la criada que era algo graciosa pero ignorante.  Po' sí, no me diga', no lo zahía, ay señá.
> ¿Estás insinuando que te obligan a ser leísta? Una cosa es que lo oigas en los medios y te moleste.  Es tu derecho y el suyo también.  Pero si te dicen que tienes que imitarlo, es otro cantar.  ¿Qué dicen en canal sur?
> Yo preferiría leerte tal como te sale naturalmente. Andalucía tiene una cultura que atrae y es importante que la veamos reflejada en la literatura contemporánea, incluído su lenguaje que también nos interesa.  No serías el primero que escribe fonéticamente ¿Qué tan disho?  A veces se ve en teatro y en los diálogos de una novela. Que los editores corrigieran a García Lorca es otro asunto y otra época.  Les mandabas un manuscrito y podían hacer lo que querían. Afortunadamente ahora hay más opciones...más editores, más público, más interacción y el mundo está a tu alcance.  Además tengo entendido que el regionalismo tiene tendencia al alza en este momento.




Gracias por su respuesta. Sí, es exactamente a lo que me refería, yo no pretendo caer en regionalismos banales (no me considero para nada nacionalista/regionalista); pero la realidad es que directa o indirectamente nos están obligando (algunos sin darse cuenta) a ser leístas. Mi pregunta es, ¿dónde está mi derecho de poder tener en mi idioma (español) una novela que me haya fascinado en inglés (por ejemplo) sin que no aparezcan usos "cuestionables"? ¿Es que no puedo poseer material alguno en mi idioma que no presente el habla central? Sé que ellos ostentan el comercio, sé que ellos son los que editan, ect. Mas deberían mostrar un mínimo de entendimiento y usar un lenguaje más neutral; sobre todo, cuando hablamos de material exógeno. De ahí que la RAE me haga sentir como un español de segunda; pues si ésta se hubiese establecido en Andalucía otro gallo cantaría (tampoco deseo eso, claro).

En _andalú_ (como yo lo pronunciaría):

Gra*s*ia por su r*éh*pue*c*ta. Sí, *e* e*sá*ctamente a lo que me refería, yo no  pretendo ca*é* en regiona*líc*mo ban*ále* (no me considero *pa ná*  nacional*íc*ta/regional*íc*ta); pero la r*a*lidad *ez* que directa o  indirectamente n*oh *e*h*tán obligando (alguno*h* sin darse cuenta) a ser  le*íc*ta*h*. Mi pregunta *e*, ¿*ó*nde e*h*tá mi dere*sho* de pod*é* ten*é* en mi  idioma (español) una novela que *maya* fascin*ao* en inglé*h *(por  ejemplo) sin que no apar*éh*can usos "cu*éh*tionable*h*"? ¿E*z* que no p*ueo*  pose*é* material a*r*guno en mi idioma que no presente e*r* habla *s*entr*á*? Sé  que ello*h* *óh*tentan e*r* comer*s*io, sé que ello*h* son lo*z* que editan, ect.  Mas deberían mo*h*tr*á* un mínimo de entendimiento y us*á* un lenguaje más  neutr*á*; sobre *to*, cuando hablamo*h* de materi*á* e*só*geno. De ahí que la  RAE *ma ga* sent*í *como un e*h*pañ*ó* de segunda; pues si é*h*ta se *bise*  estable*sio* en Andalu*s*ía otro gallo cantaría (tampoco deseo eso, claro).

¡Saludos!


----------



## Jaime Bien

_Juvensó_, vale que no te obliguen a ser leísta, pero no me digas que te gustaría leer un libro en _andalú_ (como tú lo _pronunsiaria_).


----------



## Julvenzor

Jaime Bien said:


> _Juvensó_, vale que no te obliguen a ser leísta, pero no me digas que te gustaría leer un libro en _andalú_ (como tú lo _pronunsiaria_).




No, una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra. Yo no pido un español 100 % fonético (es imposible), ni tampoco pido una ortografía andaluza propia; pero *sí* un español que abarque a todos los hablantes, no en ortografía como ya digo, sino en un uso neutral y ajustado a la etimología (no sólo que cubra los dialectos centro-arriba, de los gramáticos de la RAE y de sus amigos periodistas de la Complutense). Cualquier _latino_ llega a pensar que como el leísmo lo admite la RAE, ya no es sólo que esté totalmente _permitido_ fuera de las zonas naturales sino también incluso recomendable. En resumidas cuentas, lo que pasa (mutaciones lingüísticas) en México se queda en México, lo que pasa en Madrid, se divulga al resto del mundo. En mi jerga, la RAE constituye los _genes hox_ del código español.

Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sólo un cosa tan horripilante como *_le mató_ por el morfosintácticamente correcto, etimológico y panhispánico (excepto de la isla leísta de Madrid, noroccidente de Castilla . es decir, Burgos, Valladolid, Palencia, Cantabria, y sus zonas de influencia,  un pequeño charco en el océano del español) *lo/la mató*, o* **_le comió_por* lo comió*, *_le pisó_ por* lo pisó*, *_le estrelló_ por *lo estrelló*, debería bastar para ver la íntima incoherencia destructiva del leísmo para la claridad expresiva.
Ni se logra un nuevo sistema que prime nada (como no sea la destrucción de la transitividad verbal como suavizada en una "transitividad segunda", indirecta, como que más políticamente correcta: *_le jodo_, no *lo jodo*.
El vulgarismo leísta se encaramo  por los pasillos de la corte a una espeie de favor real que pronto siguieron muchos boquirrubios a la última.
Y ahí vivía, entre las erratas de imprenta, el leísmo de correctores y cortesanos y como signo distintivo en "provincias" de los restos de la aristocracia y de la en su mayor parte burda burguesía regional española.
El "parrafito" o palinodia académica justificando un solecismo histórico, sólo admisible como costumbrismo regional y que jamás debió entrar en la buena prosa, ha propiciado un chorreo de les que parecen el "tres en uno" (no olvidemos que en cuanto se relaja el nivel letrado, aparece el laísmo muy rápidamente y asoma tras el cortinado el tupé del loísmo.
Con este trío_ le lo la_ (cantando todos fuera de tono) cualquiera hace un ful.


----------



## Birke

XiaoRoel said:


> …
> El "parrafito" o palinodia académica justificando un solecismo histórico, sólo admisible como costumbrismo regional y que jamás debió entrar en la buena prosa,…



Exactamente. El deber de la RAE era velar por la lengua de todos; nunca hubiera debido admitir ese uso regional en la lengua culta estándar, y así no se hubiera extendido.

Un ejemplo de otra lengua: en alemán hay una variedad regional —el dialecto berlinés— donde se confunden el dativo y el acusativo exactamente igual que en Castilla. Pero ese uso no sale nunca del habla familiar. A nadie que pretenda hablar alemán estándar se le pasaría por la cabeza _berlinear_ en una situación formal; sería impensable que cualquier persona letrada, y menos aún un político, un escritor, un locutor o un actor, se expresara públicamente dejando caer un dativo donde rige acusativo. De modo que ese uso no adquiere el lustre que lo podría hacer pasar por modelo de prestigio y cualquier ciudadano que haya pasado con provecho por la escuela sabe evitarlo.

¿Por qué se ha extendido el uso de nuestras cortes —Valladolid, Madrid— y en cambio en Alemania no se ha extendido el uso dialectal de su capital?
Pues bien sencillo: no tienen RAE que acepte moneda falsa como buena y no sufren el centralismo cultural que padecemos nosotros (sólo un ejemplo: ni la prensa ni la televisión están concentradas en un foco, y los telediarios se emiten desde la periferia, desde Hamburgo y Mainz).

Yo estoy con Julvenzor: no tengo nada en contra de que los castellanos, entre ellos, pongan los pronombres como les plazca —aunque a los demás nos parezca que lo hacen como el que echa sal, como dijo alguien en este mismo hilo—, pero no estaría mal que trataran nuestra lengua común con un poco más de respeto, y que en la escuela aprendieran a evitar esos usos cuando pretenden hablar o escribir español estándar, igual que los demás aprendemos a escribir las eses finales aunque no las pronunciemos, o los participios en -ido y -ado con todas sus letras.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Birke said:


> ¿Por qué se ha extendido el uso de nuestras cortes —Valladolid, Madrid— y en cambio en Alemania no se ha extendido el uso dialectal de su capital?
> Pues bien sencillo: no tienen RAE que acepte moneda falsa como buena y no sufren el centralismo cultural que padecemos nosotros (sólo un ejemplo: ni la prensa ni la televisión están concentradas en un foco, y los telediarios se emiten desde la periferia, desde Hamburgo y Mainz).


 En la Argentina, se impuso la variedad de la capital.  En México, también.


----------



## Agró

Hermanos, _oremus_:

(...)
El pan nuestro de cada día, dános*le* hoy
(...)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo más curioso es que ese _*-le*_ de la oración cristiana es un "adorno" del traductor al que su ritmo de frase española en la traducción se lo pedía para conseguir un dáctilo (´--). En latín (está traducida al español desde el latín, no desde el original griego) pone literalmente _danos nuestro pan de-cada-día_.


----------



## Aviador

En los templos de este rincón del mundo hispanohablante se oye _El pan nuestro de cada día, dános*lo* hoy_... Ese "_dánosle hoy_" merecería aquí una penitencia de, por lo menos, varias avemarías.


----------



## Namarne

Desde hace ya bastantes años no se peca de leísmo en el Padrenuestro: _Danos hoy nuestro pan de cada día_..., etc.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ruego que se me disculpe, me quedé en los tres primeros años del _aggiornamento_ católico tras el Vaticano II. De hecho, mi memoria sólo me proporciona la versión en latín que aprendí de niño. Pues menos mal que arreglaron el desaguisado, la nueva traducción está conforme con la versión latina que traduce.


----------



## Agró

Es la única versión que conocí durante mi época de monaguillo.

¿No será que estaba pensando, el traductor, más bien, en la personificación del pan? (De ahí al leísmo de cortesía, masculino, admisible, bla, bla, bla, sólo hay medio paso).


----------



## XiaoRoel

> ¿No será que estaba pensando, el traductor, más bien, en la personificación del pan? (De ahí al leísmo de cortesía, masculino, admisible, bla, bla, bla, sólo hay medio paso).


Para ser navarro, eres más complicado que un portal churrigueresco, Agró. 
_Fiat uoluntas tua_…


----------



## Antpax

*Hola a todos:

Como sabéis, en los foros tratamos con frases y expresiones concretas, dentro de un contexto determinado. Al final, este hilo ha derivado en una discusión general sobre el leísmo y como dijo cbrena:




			Uno de los más interesantes de los miles de hilos sobre el leísmo.
		
Click to expand...


este tema ha sido tratado en numerosas ocasiones en nuestros foros, sin que nunca lleguemos a un acuerdo, por norma general.

Con el objetivo de no repetir temas, voy a cerrar este hilo.

Gracias por vuestra comprensión.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)*


----------

